# 7-Zip



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

How are you supposed to set up 7-zip to extract the .tar files from stock stuff to flash in Odin? i have downloaded 7-zip and tryed to open the stock files to get the .tar file extracted, but it cant find a program to open it????? im not sure what im doing wrong


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Restart your computer.

Right click on your downloaded folder. Click "extract-all". Open that folder.

There you go.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Whoa. Whoa there.

When you flash with odin you SHOULD be flashing a yournamehere.tar.md5 file. There's no requirement to un-archive it except if it comes as a .zip.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Whoa. Whoa there.
> 
> When you flash with odin you SHOULD be flashing a yournamehere.tar.md5 file. There's no requirement to un-archive it except if it comes as a .zip.


Unless he doesn't want to flash the entire thing. He probably downloaded the entire "All-in-one" package (which I've done) and maybe only needed the .tar part.

Been there...


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Unless he doesn't want to flash the entire thing. He probably downloaded the entire "All-in-one" package (which I've done) and maybe only needed the .tar part.
> 
> Been there...


I want to be able to flash back to complete stock in case I ever needs to... my file ended in a .tar.md5

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I want to be able to flash back to complete stock in case I ever needs to... my file ended in a .tar.md5
> 
> * Verizon AOKP GS3 *


Been a while since I Odined, but that is the right extension.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Been a while since I Odined, but that is the right extension.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yup. tar.md5 is correct.

BTW 7zip won't show .md5 as a valid extension to unzip, just delete the .md5 off the end then it'll allow unzip.

But as was said above if you just want the file to flash in ODIN in case you brick just leave it as-is. There is no reason to unzip further. ODIN uses tarbell files (.tar) the .md5 extension denotes there is an MD5 attached, ODIN cross-checks that when the flash is being performed to ensure the file is good.


----------

